# Extrem seltsam: linke Maustaste geht bei vielen Dialogfenstern nicht - was kann das sein?



## Herbboy (5. April 2014)

Ich war gestern beim Nachbar meiner Eltern, da er an seinem PC Probleme hat. zB wenn man Word schließen will und Word dann fragt, ob man noch speichern will, konnte man dort mit der Maus nichts anklicken. Ich hatte Word dann per Taskmanager beendet und dann ein Tool von mir installiert, doch auch da konnte ich die Installation zwar starten, aber nach einem bestimmten Schritt des Setup nicht mehr weiterklicken - da wurde ich stutzig und nutzte die Tab-Taste + Enter. Und das ging!

Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass bei vielen Dialogfenstern die Maus nicht geht, TAB+Enter aber klappt, und das alles auch NUR bei den Auswahl-Buttons - kurioserweise kann man aber den "Schießen"-Button rechts oben, sofern das Fenster so einen Button hat, sehr wohl anklicken.

Andere Dinge unter Windows wie zB Programme öffnen per Linksklick oder Text markieren usw. funktionieren, d.h. es ist kein mechanischer Fehler des Mausbuttons.


Was kann da los sein? Es ist ein Virenscanner installiert, und auch Spybot fand nichts. Windows7 32Bit.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2014)

Offenbar ist es Antivir schuld - ich war heute nochmal da, und das Problem beginnt immer, nachdem kurz nach Start von Windows eine Meldung kam, ob man eine bestimmte Datei öffnen will oder nicht. Die Datei liegt im Antivir-Ordner, und wenn man sie öffnet, ist es eine simple Werbung von Antivir. 

Ich habe Antivir dann deinstalliert und neu runtergeladen, dann PC neu gestartet und Antivir neu installiert - aber gleiches Problem. 

Ich werde demnächst einen anderen Virenscanner installieren - heute war leider zu wenig Zeit, der Download von Antivir (120MB) dauerte vor Ort schon 40Min, ich lad lieber das Setup für zB Avast fertig bei mir runter und installier es dann später mal.


ach ja: KÖNNTE es damit zu tun haben, dass er Win7 nur als 32Bit-Version nutzt?


----------



## ScaniaMF (11. April 2014)

Hab ich so auch noch nie gehabt.

Eins kann man schonmal rauslesen: nachdem du die felder, die du mit der maus nicht anklicken kannst immer noch mit der tastatur betätigen kannst wird es kaum an einem programm liegen, dass die schaltflächen bzw die klicks einfach blockiert.

Wie haben also 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Die maus ist kaputt
2. Softwareseitig wird die maus [als hardware] iwie blockiert.
Das kann verschiedene gründe haben. 
- Hat deine Maus evtl eine eigene software, die nicht richtig funktioniert?
- Wird sie im hardwaremanager ordnungsgemäß angezeigt?
Klar kann auch Avira iwie mit dem treiber oder der Software iwie interagieren und das hervorrufen.
Kann auch sein, dass dus iwie geschafft hast 64 bit software auf deinen rechner zu installieren und die verursacht das ganze.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde erstmal versuchen den Treiber im Gerätemanager zu deinstallieren [evtl hacken setzen bei treiber löschen], neu zu starten und wieder zu installieren [vorher ersatzmaus besorgen  ]
Als zweites würde ich die Maus gegen eine ANDERE [anderes Modell/Hersteller] auszutauschen [vill hat iwer deiner freunde noch ne maus], und evtl sogar den anschluss zu wechseln [von USB auf PS/2 oder andersrum]
Das sollte dann in beiden Fällen helfen, da 1. Die Hardware an sich getauscht wurde, und 2. die andere Maus nicht die gleiche Software verwendet.

Wenns dann immernoch nicht funktioniert weiss ich vorerst auch nicht weiter.

Viel Erfolg!

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2014)

Andere Maus brachte nix, und das ist ja nicht mein PC   Der PC lief seit 2-3 Jahren problemlos. Aber ich habe genau dieses Problem auch woanders gefunden, und da war es mit einem Umstieg von Antivir auf Avast dann gegessen.

Und es IST eben definitiv eine Datei im Antivir-Ordner - immer NACHDEM diese Meldung kam, dass die Datei geöffnet werden will, sind manche Dialogfelder nicht mehr anklickbar, und als ich testweise Antivir deinstallierte und diese Meldung nicht mehr kam, war alles okay. Da ich dachte, es sei vlt nur ein Upate schiefgelaufen, hab ich antivir neu runtergeladen und neu installiert, aber gleiches Problem.

Da der Internetanschluss dort irre lahm ist, hab ich Avast nicht noch am gleichen Tag dort runterladen können - für ca 100MB Antivir brauchte es übe 30 Min, bei mir zu Hause Avast ca 85MB nur 2 Minuten, und ich hab "nur" DSL16k... 


Werde wohl am Wochenende mal hinfahren und dann avast dort installieren


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. April 2014)

Probiere einfach mal kein Virenprogramm. Die paar Stunden passiert da nichts


----------



## ScaniaMF (12. April 2014)

Dann scheint tatsächlich antivir das problem zu sein.
Wäre interessant wo genau antivir da eingreift...

Aber gut zu wissen für die zukunft 

Nur 16K sagst du 
Ich habs seit 2 monaten 16K-das maximum was bei uns geht seit kurzer zeit


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2014)

@Spotlight: ich hatte es ja ohne Virenscanner getestet, weil ich Antivir neu installieren wollte, und da gab es den Fehler dann NICHT 





ScaniaMF schrieb:


> Nur 16K sagst du
> Ich habs seit 2 monaten 16K-das maximum was bei uns geht seit kurzer zeit


 Klar, ich wollte nur klarmachen, dass ich nicht einer von den "Deppen" sind, die was von "boah, is das lahm!" faseln, nur weil sie selber 200k haben   sondern dass der Anschluss bei dem Nachbarn ECHT megalahm ist.  



 Ich notier mal die Meldung, dann kann ich posten, was genau es für eine Datei ist. Bin aber evlt. erst nächste Woche wieder bei meinen Eltern ergo bei dem Nachbarn


----------

